# ECC Caimen



## Hole-Hitter (Dec 11, 2006)

Just thought I would let everyone know that ECC has started posting pictures of the new Caimen. From what I can gather from talking to the ECC folk, it will draft similar to the Lostmen w/ 50hp max, an OAL of 17ft 10 inches w/ a max beam of 61 inches. I think I have seen my knew favorite micro-skiff!!!

http://www.eastcapecanoes.com/forums/showthread.php/caimen-3527.html


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy...


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

From the specs given - Not a Microskiff [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## Hole-Hitter (Dec 11, 2006)

Still a Sweeeeet lookin boat! What are the specs for a micro anyhoo?


----------



## snookjunkie (Jun 22, 2007)

Ron, go measure your boat bro and tell me if it is the top width or bottom width that matches the proposed specs published online by is manufacturer....and then let me if your skiff even falls into what you claim to be "the microskiff category"?

Gladeskiff
Weight 240lbs.
Draft 2.5 fully rigged w/ engine & fuel
Length 18'
Beam 48”
MfrRecPower Mercury™ 15-25 HP

Love the website Tom...I'm a long time lurker first time poster.

Marc
ECC


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Did the conclusion from the previous thread determine less than 60 beam?

Mark where are the measurements taken, bottom or Top of the hull for ECC skiffs...

Kevin/Marc where is this skiff positioned in the market place? Do you see any overlap with this skiff VS your other skiffs? Why a third skiff that seams so close in size and capabilities as your other skiffs. What advantages or disadvantages would this skiff have in build, layup or capabilities that your other skiffs don't have. What options do you see for this skiff that is not currently available for other ECC skiffs?

Cheers

P.S. I have asked these questions and Kevin has spent much time discussing the ECC ideals and long tern outlook. I thought much of what he said was very beneficial for others in determining if ECC should build their skiff. Cheers


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

microskiff= my silver king


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> my silver king = SOLD


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

> Ron, go measure your boat bro and tell me if it is the top width or bottom width that matches the proposed specs published online by is manufacturer....and then let me if your skiff even falls into what you claim to be "the microskiff category"?
> 
> Gladeskiff
> Weight 240lbs.
> ...


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1168740618
http://www.fishgazam.com/fishgazam_forum/viewtopic.php?t=26

Tell me how a NMZ is not a microskiff. :-/
http://www.customgheenoe.com/


----------



## Hole-Hitter (Dec 11, 2006)

Wouldnt it still be considered a micro skiff if you ran a 25hp on it? From what I got on the other thread you referred readers to, that if the beam is a little large, then hp can make up the difference. I guess it depends on where you measure and who's counting.... ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

> Wouldnt it still be considered a micro skiff if you ran a 25hp on it?  From what I got on the other thread you referred readers to, that if the beam is a little large, then hp can make up the difference.  I guess it depends on where you measure and who's counting.... ;D


Let's base it on the fact that my old Whipray (now owned by forum member JRH) had a 60" transom, nominal 16' long and had a 25 hp tiller and it was deemed on this forum "NOT A MICROSKIFF".  Otherwise Tanner's fish would count. ;D

Also ECC's new member is rated 25 plus hp. The max hp to quailfy for a microskiff is 25 hp but this is a grey area. 

I never made claim that my Glades Skiff was a microskiff - the forum did in it's early stages and before any members owned one.

My NMZ is a microskiff.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

In order or importance......

1. ECC, Congrats on the new Caimen. I enjoyed the reading the thread on your forum. Like many I have more questions and I look forward to seeing the boat in person. Maybe get a test ride :

2. Welcome, snookjunkie. I am glad you are keeping an eye on us. We welcome your posts and insight on any subject.

3. Now for all you drama queens. Microskiff is nothing more than a bit of slang we turned into a forum. The rest is open to debate, interpretation, and abuse ;D (can you say :looks tippy: ) ;D. 

You guys are reading way too much into the the Microskiff challenge thread. I had to set the bar somewhere for the purpose of the challenge (I don't like the word contest). I took a lot of input and sh!t but in the end choose to set the bar where I believed it would highlight what are the easily agreed upon microskiffs. 



> microskiff= my silver king


Lil'Tate seems to be one of the few who gets it. I like his attitude. Its all relative and if its a microskiff to you then you are welcome here on the forum. F any little challenge thread. (The F is for forget ;D)


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Lil'Tate seems to be one of the few who gets it. Its all relative and if its a microskiff to you then you are welcome here on the forum. F any little challenge thread. (The F is for forget  ;D)



Ok if it is all relative, A 45 foot bertram might be a microskiff for him for his size relative to ours.



















HAHAHHHA, messin with sasquatch


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=soapbox.gif] Just my opinion now. Not sure why I am in a testy mood. It might be that time of the month or something.

Who cares if the Caimen is a microskiff. Especially right now. For me, the day they start releasing pics and making announcements should be a day where you congratulate them for all of their hard work. Don't you think they deserve our collective congrats? ECC and the Gladesmen gave many folks around here a platform to do what we all enjoy which is get skinny with a small boat. It seems like enough to me.


Beavis, You know sasquatch always ends up getting the last laugh. [smiley=sasquatch.gif]


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

It would appear that I can no longer access the ECC forum to look at the pictures! 





that is mildly humorous!

;D


L.R.


----------



## snookjunkie (Jun 22, 2007)

HMMMM, I wonder why ?????


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Yall stop being A bunch of Babies!! This forum wasnt built to hold A pissin match!


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Definition of a Microskiff = it must be TIPPY [smiley=pirate1.gif]


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] WAS you a BAD boy again LR!


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

I spent Friday afternoon at the shop looking over the new Caimen, it is truly something to see. The design is great, the nose rounded yet comes to a point, this allows for a very large front deck, one that will provide lots of room for casting platform, and TM mounting as well. When I say large I'm referring to it being wide and long, probably 6' long, and 4-5' wide. If this boat fills the shoes that are being made for it, then it will be something to see. I believe that it will make alot of people take a look at the current boat market as well as possibly hurt some other builders.
However it is only my .02 cents worth.
I for one am looking forward to its release!
Never know what the future holds!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

Talked with Kevin today, and I am going to the shop one day this week to see the boat. 

I just bought a *SWEET* , very low hour 1995 15 hp Johnson with electric start from Michigan (no saltwater), and the Caimen with a tunnel hull may be in my future plans.

My son, who is 11 years old is taking an interest in boating, and thought the 15hp might be good for him on that hull.

After he gets some time running it, I will probably remove the motor, have Kevin add a side console, and go with a 20 or 30 Honda with T/T.

Now, if I can just think of how many ways I can "trick it out" wthout adding too much weight. [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

roto77777, are you looking to adopt another son anytime soon?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

no before me... ;D

Good Luck Robby!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah. They took a look at the fact it was you Rob and said Noooooooooooo way!  



I can't believe anyone would say an HB Gladeskiff is not(!)(!??) a microskiff. That's unpossible! I think the definition of microskiff is "can you pole it all day with one hand?". If yes, then ya got one.


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll adopt ya. You just need to get a job and pay the mortgage. ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Tricking out a Caimen? Just add carbon fiber in place of aluminum, stainless steel and fiberglass  That is a hint.

Joe


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I'll adopt ya. You just need to get a job and pay the mortgage. ;D


You such an evil step father... ;D

I can vouch for Joe's Casting Pillar. Love mine! Plus it's got the cool factor at the boat ramp!


----------

